# Feisty women?



## NextTimeAround

How do you define them? Do you prefer them?


----------



## Almostrecovered

they're better than fisty women


----------



## Broncos Fan

NextTimeAround said:


> How do you define them? Do you prefer them?


I don't know how to define them, but yes I like them overall. My wife falls under that description and I find it appealing, combined with other good qualities of course.


----------



## Lionelhutz

When I hear the term feisty and I'm not thinking about something that sounds like an iPod commercial ....

I generally view the description as favourable. I tend to think of a woman who is high energy, talkative, confident in general and socially confident in particular. My wife easier fits into this description.


----------



## AbsolutelyFree

Going by the actual definition of the word, I view it as a negative. I don't think being rude and mean spirited is particularly endearing in either sex.

The word seems to have a special, different meaning when people say 'feisty woman' though. Still, not quite the type of woman I am after.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

I just asked my husband sitting here if I am a fiesty woman (I knew the answer).....He said "of course you are... that is why we work out so well...fiesty women are fun!".

I would say it is the female version of a Bad boy....I am spirited, very enthusiatic, pretty confident when I go after something, generally all over him in a sexual manner, I enjoy arguing & debate, speak my mind -even if it gets me in trouble- I'll do it anyway, and I am generally respected for it-even admired by those close to me, I have a load of energy.....but if I get REALLY upset about something, well, there is the down side there, he is going to hear it ....in all of it's glory. 

But he keeps me pretty happy & many times he :rofl: at me, sometimes he even acts like it is turning him on... saying "Come on baby!"  - that lowers my temperature real fast, I just have to  & say ...."damn you are good for me!". 

My sons even purposely TICK me off sometimes -just to get a reaction out of me, it is like they want me to chase them around the house or say something Outrageous-just for the thrill of it. We have alot of fun. Alot of lively bantering in our house. 


Feisty

* Touchy; quarrelsome. 
* Full of spirit or pluck; frisky or spunky. 
* Exuberantly frisky ....having or showing a lively aggressiveness


----------



## Pandakiss

i am def feisty....couldnt agree more with SA.


----------



## Entropy3000

NextTimeAround said:


> How do you define them? Do you prefer them?


I prefer frisky.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

*Dean* said:


> I may be thinking of the wrong word but I would think that if a woman was always feisty,
> most men would consider her on the bitc&y side.


 You are not looking at it wrong ....it definitely could be a part of it... People outside of my family would rarely see this side of me (I have a fine reputation so long as they don't discover me on TAM...I kinda let alot hang out here)....but my family... oh yeah, from time to time. They might want to run from me if I am really steamed. 

The only good thing about it is..... I know how to humble my sorry ass after I have caused a ROAR in an angry moment... ..I believe in making amends , I can't even live with myself if I don't - I need to get it right with those I might have steamrolled, or treated unfairly, even with tears at times. I must have peace & harmony in my life -as much as it is possible from my end -with family, with friends. I also have a very very soft side which makes up for some of my not so fine moments. 

None of us are perfect - I surely am not, very in touch with my weaknesses as well. 



> If I'm using the word correctly, my wife gets feisty when I'm in the dog house or she's mad at me or upset at something. It turns me on when she gets like that but I don't believe I could stand it if she was like that all the time.


 I think I am a little different than this.... I may get B****y when I am REALLY mad...which doesn't happen all that often because my husband is a sweetheart to live with. I get more frustrated with my smaller kids over him. My teen sons are great. 

I am generally very happy...which = a very enjoyable feisty.... an approachable upbeat communcative -kind of an edge to your personality type thing, a little aggressively affectionate ...My husbands enjoyment of this truly eggs me on ... or it would likely crush me...if he did not appreciate that side of my nature.


----------



## phantomfan

I like a switch hitter. Fiesty and strong, yet submissive at times. No one wants someone who kisses your @ss all the time and no one wants a complete [email protected]&$h 100 percent of the time either. Both devil and angel please ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stonewall

Yes, I prefer them. My wife is absolutely one. While I am quite the opposite. We compliment each others personality and balance it out. When I'm to passive she steps in and when shes to aggressive I step in. Its almost like a good cop bad cop thing.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Stonewall said:


> Yes, I prefer them. My wife is absolutely one. While I am quite the opposite. We compliment each others personality and balance it out. When I'm to passive she steps in and when shes to aggressive I step in. Its almost like a good cop bad cop thing.


As you already know Stonewall...totally us as well.... Complimentary it is. His strengths are my weaknesses and my strenghts are his weaknesses, so long as we are working as a united Team with respect & love for each other...we are amazing together. If that falls by the wayside though, it wouldn't be so pretty. 



> *Phantomfan said*: I like a switch hitter. Fiesty and strong, yet submissive at times. No one wants someone who kisses your @ss all the time and no one wants a complete [email protected]&$h 100 percent of the time either. Both devil and angel please ;-)













*** Here is a Feisty Woman test , the net has it all! 

Feisty Woman Quiz | Feisty Women Quiz | FeistyWomenRock


.


----------



## LadyFrog

There's feisty as in the way a dog acts when he thinks you might take his bone away, and feisty as in the type of woman who can tear you a new alley for the slightest infraction.

I think for the most part, the dog kind is good.


----------



## Runs like Dog

A Feist is a small dog that hunts squirrels. I think the Wikipedia entry is wrong, they're smaller than described. Even though they're close to the ground they're not earthers or particularly nose driven, more visual. Sometimes they're crossed with something small or lean for a Rat Terrier. 

Does this describe you?


----------



## CLucas976

It might explain why my two dogs are small dogs, and one is a german rodent dog


----------



## ocotillo

"Feisty" is one of those words that's going to mean ten different things to ten different people, with "Spirited" and "Fearless" on one end of the spectrum and "Argumentative" and "Onery" on the other


----------



## Runs like Dog

Irrational beotch


----------



## Runs like Dog

Tomato Tomahto, potato, roofing hammer wielding harpy.


----------



## FirstYearDown

I am certainly a feisty woman. Only a strong man can handle me.

My husband isn't afraid to put me in my place. I have a mouth on me and sometimes it gets out of hand.

Last night I made a rude comment. My husband glared at me and asked "Who do you think you're speaking to, Missy?" I apologized immediately. 

My hubby don't take no mess! :smthumbup:


----------



## SimplyAmorous

FirstYearDown said:


> I am certainly a feisty woman. Only a strong man can handle me.
> 
> My husband isn't afraid to put me in my place. I have a mouth on me and sometimes it gets out of hand.
> 
> Last night I made a rude comment. My husband glared at me and asked "Who do you think you're speaking to, Missy?" I apologized immediately.
> 
> My hubby don't take no mess! :smthumbup:


One could look at "strong" in a variety of ways, I often feel not many men would be able to handle me - because I am pretty demanding of things I want, I can probably even be manipulating if I want something bad enough, I rarely give up...if you tell me I can't do something, I am the type who will want to set out to prove you are wrong. 

Most would not classify my Husband as Strong ...he is not "Alpha" in the way most go on about Alpha....... but he is strong in patience....(ha ha , I need a man like that ) ... so that is strong as well. If I was with someone who didn't look at life the same as myself, or have the same desires/ dreams / goals... we would bonk heads very very badly. I just know this. I could likely run my husband over ....if I felt like it. Yeah I know that sounds awful, and NO , I don't do that....I would feel like the scum on the bottom of the barrel if I treated him like that. 

When we were dating, I was worse...I had chips on my shoulder about my step mother, my Mother, I didn't know who I was , and I had an "attitude" at times.....Sometimes I wonder how he put up with me. I think he knew to not take it personally, he saw the good, he helped me love myself. In this way, he was "strong" -maybe a different kind of Strong... but still...Strong. 


I do wish he would fight back a little more with me , when I argue and get out of hand though....but he has this amazing way of getting me to laugh at myself. I'll never forget in our early marriage...I was going on b*****g about something in the kitchen... he ran, grabbed the camera & snapped a picture of me - he wanted me to see myself. Yeah, that was a good one. 

He used to say alot of "Yes Dears" -he was being Sarcastic though, he knew I hated that, but it got me to come over & playfully punch him when he did it, I think he liked that. He still does it now & then when I am being a little too overbearing.....I've gotten better with age.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby

I've never been one to be feisty. I'm loving towards hubby.

We are two very laid back people. I've always tried to be nice to others and to be helpful. I do not like conflict. My husband is a very reserved man towards others. I have cut back on helping others since my neck injury. I can stand up for myself if I need to. I am confident.

I am frisky towards him, especially since my drive is in overdrive. I try not to be pushy in this area.

I'll do what it takes to make or keep my husband happy. He deserves the world for what he does for us.


----------



## Complexity

No, I can't put up with that nonsense to be honest


----------



## FirstYearDown

Just because a woman is feisty, it doesn't mean she isn't nice or loving. No spouse on the planet is kind and sweet _*at all times*_; we are imperfect human beings who may say or do the wrong things. Conflict is normal and necessary in a marriage, how it is handled makes the difference. 

I stand up for myself and I will be aggressive when being assertive is not working. I used to be overly quiet and docile; it led to people thinking that they could walk all over me. My husband says I keep him on his toes and challenge him, which is exciting. Maybe that is one reason why our sex life is hot.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby

FirstYearDown said:


> No spouse on the planet is kind and sweet _*at all times*_


You haven't met my husband. He is kind and sweet 24/7 about 360 days a year. The other 5 days, he's just quiet and reserved. It's very rare to see him in an off mood, even if the kids are cranky.

In the 13 years we've been together, I've heard him yell once! It was because a young boy(6 at the time) ran over our daughter with a motorized scooter. We told the boy not to come near us, but he couldn't control the scooter. I was pissed too. The boys parents didn't care either. We should of called the police.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> You haven't met my husband. He is kind and sweet 24/7 about 360 days a year. The other 5 days, he's just quiet and reserved. It's very rare to see him in an off mood, even if the kids are cranky.
> 
> In the 13 years we've been together, I've heard him yell once!


 I say WOW! I often say our husbands are alot alike on here, I know they have the same temperment.... But I must admit my husband is not sweet 24/7 ....and as crazy as this sounds... I have a great appreciation for that . 

You know , we are all different, I can be as deep & sensitively loving & gracious as the Proverbs 31 woman ..... I tear up over Hallmark commericials for goodness sakes......but then ....I can be a Tiger too. 

My husband IS Wonderful, he would do most anything for anyone, generally a peacemaker at work, a wonderful son, faithful friend, Fantastic father with a heart of Gold -would die for his kids -and me...

..... BUT... behind those closed doors... I get to see a little of the darker side of his psyche.... he is not all flowers & roses - frankly that would drive me C R A Z Y ...if he was, I would get antsy... want to fire him up. I like a little deviousness, some course bantering..... a little corruptedness if you will. 

Without a little of that...or an appreciation for what I bring....I would be bored out of my living mind....or worse yet...feel like a total ogre.....if he was sweet 24/7 & never raised his voice. 

One of my husbands common phrases is ..."I don't like people" -but in light hearted way -with a grin ....he is just not a people person.... he enjoys poking fun of the assinine things some do, dry humor to the high heavens, has left some of our friends in a laughing fit where we couldn't catch our breathe.... he looses his temper working on the vehicles, pretty much the only time we'll here him swear.... & maybe I shouldn't find it so funny, but the way he expresses it...string after string of words in a slow motion manner, there is simply no way to not :rofl: It is simply...frustration released...which he needs sometimes. Also when a co-worker REALLY ticks him off, he will get in his face.... for me personally... this is his EDGE (a man's feistiness if you will)......cause truly he is very beta..... I absolutely love these things about him.  That is about the most Bad Boy I am gonna get out of him... so I am gonna take it! 

My husband has a little dirt, I have a little dirt, It's all good. I could never belong to a family who was Proper 24/7... That is too much calm for me, I like a little chaos once in a while, a little letting loose with the mouth.... laughing loudly, wildly, a little fighting passionately - makes for some great make up sex ...every time !


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Thinking about all that a little more (above)... I love NICE men, truly I do... but some would be TOO NICE for my tastes... I think of Mr Rogers ... of my...no sex appeal at all. That has to be as Beta as Beta can possibly go -without being gay. 

Even when I was a little girl, I would get mad when that came on Tv....I could not stand how nice he was all the time... it annoyed me somehow... I know he is a swell guy & all... but I couldn't wait for Seseame Street to come on .... give me Oscar the Grouch







& Snufalufagus ....The Electric Company... Mr Rogers bored me to tears feeding his fish so lovingly , with his sweaters and loafer shoes, being so complimentary to all of his neighborhood. 

No edge at all. But I know he married and had 2 sons, she had to be a sweet sweet woman ...just had to be. 










Can we think of a woman who would be the equivalent to a Mr Rogers in female form... no feistiness at all... I am trying too. 

Help!


----------



## FirstYearDown

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> You haven't met my husband. He is kind and sweet 24/7 about 360 days a year. The other 5 days, he's just quiet and reserved. It's very rare to see him in an off mood, even if the kids are cranky.
> 
> In the 13 years we've been together, I've heard him yell once! It was because a young boy(6 at the time) ran over our daughter with a motorized scooter. We told the boy not to come near us, but he couldn't control the scooter. I was pissed too. The boys parents didn't care either. We should of called the police.


Exactly my point; 360 days a year is not all the time!  Rare only means very infrequent, not never.

My husband is introverted to the point of having undiagnosed Asperger's, yet complex theorems come naturally to him. Sometimes I feel like I am married to John Nash. If my husband is in a bad mood, there is never any shouting. He just seethes until I ask an open ended question about how he is feeling. 

I have found that asking questions, which cannot be answered with a simple yes or no, is a great way to communicate with introverts. 

Some of our communication challenges come from cultural differences-I grew up in a loud and expressive West Indian family where screaming or saying "I love you" was the norm. My husband was raised in a reserved WASP clan whose members never even wept at funerals or kissed too much at their _weddings_. Displays of emotion are considered undignified in his family. 

I am very sorry that a little boy ran over your daughter-quelle horreur! Damn straight you should have called the police.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby

SimplyAmorous said:


> I say WOW! I often say our husbands are alot alike on here, I know they have the same temperment.... But I must admit my husband is not sweet 24/7 ....and as crazy as this sounds... I have a great appreciation for that .
> 
> You know , we are all different, I can be as deep & sensitively loving & gracious as the Proverbs 31 woman ..... I tear up over Hallmark commericials for goodness sakes......but then ....I can be a Tiger too.
> 
> My husband IS Wonderful, he would do most anything for anyone, generally a peacemaker at work, a wonderful son, faithful friend, Fantastic father with a heart of Gold -would die for his kids -and me...
> 
> ..... BUT... behind those closed doors... I get to see a little of the darker side of his psyche.... he is not all flowers & roses - frankly that would drive me C R A Z Y ...if he was, I would get antsy... want to fire him up. I like a little deviousness, some course bantering..... a little corruptedness if you will.
> 
> Without a little of that...or an appreciation for what I bring....I would be bored out of my living mind....or worse yet...feel like a total ogre.....if he was sweet 24/7 & never raised his voice.
> 
> One of my husbands common phrases is ..."I don't like people" -but in light hearted way -with a grin ....he is just not a people person.... he enjoys poking fun of the assinine things some do, dry humor to the high heavens, has left some of our friends in a laughing fit where we couldn't catch our breathe.... he looses his temper working on the vehicles, pretty much the only time we'll here him swear.... & maybe I shouldn't find it so funny, but the way he expresses it...string after string of words in a slow motion manner, there is simply no way to not :rofl: It is simply...frustration released...which he needs sometimes. Also when a co-worker REALLY ticks him off, he will get in his face.... for me personally... this is his EDGE (a man's feistiness if you will)......cause truly he is very beta..... I absolutely love these things about him.  That is about the most Bad Boy I am gonna get out of him... so I am gonna take it!
> 
> My husband has a little dirt, I have a little dirt, It's all good. I could never belong to a family who was Proper 24/7... That is too much calm for me, I like a little chaos once in a while, a little letting loose with the mouth.... laughing loudly, wildly, a little fighting passionately - makes for some great make up sex ...every time !


I absolutely love it! However, my husband can also stand up for himself or for me if need be. 

It's peaceful here! As much as it can be. There's enough drama with my 17 year old for the both of us.lol

I wouldn't want it any other way, but my husband and I are a match made in heaven. My husband can bring me out of a bad mood very quickly.

My husband wasn't Mr. Good in his earlier days. He did some pretty funny things.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> It's peaceful here! As much as it can be. There's enough drama with my 17 year old for the both of us.lol


Our 10 yr old brings the DRAMA that is no fun in our house...for a boy ...he is overly sensitive... my daughter is so much easier... He will purposely go & annoy everyone in the house, will not shut his mouth ...then gets mad cause we are picking on him...and be brought it on !! I guess every family's got one...or it just wouldn't be right.


----------

